# Klein Rascal serial #



## kzlucas (Apr 12, 2011)

*the usual Klein what year is it ?*

I recently picked up a Klein Rascal. The letters RCFF are stamped on the bottom of the dropout. Anyway to tell something about the bike from these letters? thanks


----------



## kzlucas (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## kzlucas (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

What is it you want to know?

Based on the style of the "RASCAL" lettering, it's either a 90 or 91 model, I'd lean towards 91.


----------



## kzlucas (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks. Anything I can find out. Mostly year.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Not much of a Klein pro myself, got plans for it?

Been out on the trail with it yet?

A happy, mud covered ride report with pics might grease the palms of those in the know......

They hate seeing bikes recently purchased, sitting inside, looking like they are going to be resold to the highest bidder once info on them has been gleaned.

Looks like a nice pick up!


----------



## kzlucas (Apr 12, 2011)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Not much of a Klein pro myself, got plans for it?
> 
> Been out on the trail with it yet?
> 
> ...


Definitely not a resale bike or a wall hanger. I picked it up for a shoulder season/winter/pub bike. Probably will be a single speed. Haven't been able to take it for a real ride yet but it will be on the trails when I get home this weekend! Excited to take it for a spin...the narrow handle bars will be the interesting part for me.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Cool bike, nice cranks. 

It will make a great SS if you go that route.

Curious serial number...wonder why no numbers?
Where's Carsten when you need him?




Steve


----------



## kzlucas (Apr 12, 2011)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Cool bike, nice cranks.
> 
> It will make a great SS if you go that route.
> 
> ...


The serial number has me curious as well. I have read conflicting information that the R references it being a Rascal frame. The catalog uses the terminology "custom fitted frame" a few times. Probably just me wanting to solve the mystery but could the RCFF mean Rascal Custom Fitted Frame??


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Nope
It's a most likely a hexidecimal number
CFF=3327. Which is also just a number. Decals as mentioned and any original components on it will date it.


----------



## kzlucas (Apr 12, 2011)

I believe the year mystery is solved. The letter below came directly from the man who stamped most of these frames himself.

No bother at all Kyle.
That serial number is in the early series so it is probably a mid 1992 build. ( I think the first year was in 1989) It was the 1296th Rascal frame built in that year. "R" stands for rascal. "C" is for 3rd year of production and the "FF" is part of the alphanumerical counting system.

Nice Bike, enjoy it!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Based on the Rascal font, it's a 90 or 91, I suppose it could be 3rd year if you count the '89 Top Gun as year 1 (or year 0), but FF in hex is 256 and it's the highest a number can go with a 2 digit hex number (it goes 0-9, A-F). They put out more than 256 Rascals in both years. hex CFF = 3327, a more likely number.

Who is the person who stamped the frames? Not saying they are wrong, just that the fonts don't match the catalogs and not sure where the number 1296 come from?

Just checked my Rascal with similar logos and it's RBC7.

Another way to tell is that different years have different frame geometries and that will be definitive. Measure the top tube length precisely. The way is to measure from the center of the headtube to the center of seat tube as if it had a level top tube.


----------



## kzlucas (Apr 12, 2011)

pinguwin said:


> Based on the Rascal font, it's a 90 or 91, I suppose it could be 3rd year if you count the '89 Top Gun as year 1 (or year 0), but FF in hex is 256 and it's the highest a number can go with a 2 digit hex number (it goes 0-9, A-F). They put out more than 256 Rascals in both years. hex CFF = 3327, a more likely number.
> 
> Who is the person who stamped the frames? Not saying they are wrong, just that the fonts don't match the catalogs and not sure where the number 1296 come from?
> 
> ...


Man this seems like it is more convoluted than it should be. Your numbers do make more sense when converted to hexadecimal. I'm not sure where the 1296 came from. Could of been converted incorrectly or possibly but unlikely that it is a non hexadecimal alphanumeric system.

I thought I had it narrowed down to 90' / 91' too. I will measure the geometry. Those numbers are in the catalog right? My fork is a Spinner TFO but there isn't any other identification on it. I haven't removed it yet to see if it has a Klein stamp.

I do not personaly know Mike so I hesitated to put his email on the forums but he seemed happy to help.

This link is where I found the serial number correspondence. It's in the comments at the bottom of the page. The letter I posted earlier is what got emailed to me when I contacted Mike.

Second Spin Cycles: Deciphering 1990-1993 Klein Attitude Serial Numbers


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Ah, yes, relying on Martin...there's your problem ;-). 

Measure it and that will be the deciding factor as each year is slightly different. If it's a Spinner fork on there, which it looks like, most likely it's a Klein original fork.

Ach, this serial number question is nothing compared to the brouhaha over Breezer #2/#7 that raged a while ago.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

pinguwin said:


> Ah, yes, relying on Martin...there's your problem ;-).
> 
> Measure it and that will be the deciding factor as each year is slightly different. If it's a Spinner fork on there, which it looks like, most likely it's a Klein original fork.
> 
> Ach, this serial number question is nothing compared to the brouhaha over Breezer #2/#7 that raged a while ago.


That's no way to get your black cranks...

I suppose they could have used several numbering schemes for different frames, but I sincerely doubt it.

Odds are they made rascals by the hundreds and so a late 91 frame in the 3xxx range seems very much in the realm of possibility to me.


----------



## Idangler (May 24, 2014)

*Possible Rascal?*

Need Help With Klein ID

This bike also has serial number on left dropout. It is R5DF5 with the Klein K logo before the numbers, and on the right dropout 35 is stamped as well. In a couple pictures you can see the outline of the Klein logo decal under the front water bottle cage area. The hadlebars, stem , fork and headset look like non-original possibly.
Components;
XT Derailleurs and Pedals
SUN TL18 Wheels with Acera Hubs
LX Brakes with PSE? Levers
Gripshift MAX Shifters
CODA Handlbars


----------

